# Purchasing a new router: ASUS RT-AC66U or Netgear R6300, and i need some help!



## marcel_last (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, I am about to purchase a new router and i am wondering to get a ASUS RT-AC66U or Netgear R6300, i have heard good reports about the Netgear R6300 but no so much for the ASUS RT-AC66U, but the attachable antenas for the ASUS sounds promising. I mainly use it for gaming and HD video stream and i want to also know are these routers good for Port Forwarding (so i can host games like: Minecraft, Steam Games and others) I also want your thoughts and opinion on which router i should get. Thankyou for your help :smile:


ASUS RT-AC66U: ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-AC66U

Netgear R6300: R6300


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Both of the routers look very good the asus i have never used but the netgear are good the specs on both look good the antenna on the netgear are internal so upgrading those is not possible.

The netgear can operate as a wireless bridge and a repeater which is a plus IMO.

Both are dual band routers which operate on 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz bands.

The 5Ghz band is ideal for HD streaming while you can use 2.4Ghz band for general internet use. 

To note your wireless adapters on all your computer/s will have to be dual band also to take advantage of being able to use the 5Ghz band that the routers offer.

Also both the routers support the draft 802.11ac standard for use on the 5Ghz band all of your wireless adapters will have to support 802.11ac draft as well to take advantage of the higher bandwidth on offer from this standard.

The routers are backward compitble with 802.11ngba so your current adapters if 802.11n or 802.11g will work at 300Mbps(actual about 130Mbps) for 802.11n or 54Mbps for 802.11g

Both routers can do port forwarding so hosting games using what you have mentioned should be possible.

Which router would i choose i suppose i would choose the net gear simply because i have used these routers in the past and it has wireless bridging and repeater capabilities, not because i think it is neccessarily better than the asus.

I have not used asus so cannot give first hand experience of those routers what i can say we have seen few problems with asus routers on these forums or in any other capacity.

The choice is yours.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Those are expensive but Asus probably doesn't make that and Netgear as far as I am concerned is a second rate name in routers.
I would rather see you go here:

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-WRVS4400N-Wireless-N-Gigabit-Security/dp/B000H97UC0/ref=sr_1_34?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1348420686&sr=1-34&keywor[url=http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DAP-2553-Premier-N-Dual-Band-Selectable/dp/B001P817YO/ref=sr_1_19[/url]






or here:



[url=http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-WRVS4400N-Wireless-N-Gigabit-Security/dp/B000H97UC0/ref=sr_1_34?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1348420686&sr=1-34&keywords=Linksys++routers]Amazon.com: Cisco-Linksys WRVS4400N Wireless-N Gigabit Security Router - VPN v2.0: Electronics








I don't know why but one of these will not post as html link but it will work if you copy and paste what is shown.

If you are looking for quality as these two makers are to my way of thinking the best names in routers and networking equipment.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

In addition to some great feedback, the good thing about having detachable antennas, they are replaceable if you need some high gain antenna to extend your network's wireless range. The Asus router looks promising, if it doesn't work out for you...hey...RMA it and get a different brand. Excellent choice on either Netgear and Asus dual band technology. :thumb:


----------

